# macro zum import von XLS in access



## al-Maghribi (10. April 2008)

Hi,

hab hier eine ganz banale Frage. 
Ich möchte gerne aus einer Excel Tabelle mehrere Tabellenblätter über Transferspreadsheet importieren. wie kann ich alle Tabellenblätter ansprechen.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Merci für jede Antwort


----------

